# [SOLVED] Module vboxguest and vboxsf missing

## nos09

Hi, 

I installed Gentoo in my VirtualBox. I wanted to try out some gui with it so installed xorg and i3 on top of it. but as I needed some full resolution of the os I decided to install

virtualbox-guest-additions as the wiki suggested. I am able to install the package just fine but when i start it it fails with the following error. 

```
GentooX linux # /etc/init.d/virtualbox-guest-additions start

 * Loading kernel modules

modprobe: FATAL: Module vboxguest not found.

modprobe: FATAL: Module vboxsf not found.

 * ERROR: virtualbox-guest-additions failed to start

```

Here is my make.conf file. 

```
GentooX linux # cat /etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist mmx sse sse2 branding icu python X acpi"

VIDEO_CARDS="virtualbox"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

```

I have changed my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to this. ( previously it did not existed. I created it just now from /usr/share/doc/virtualbox-guest-additions-5.0.14/xorg.conf.vbox.bz2 )

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Device-vboxvideo"

        Driver      "vboxvideo"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier  "Screen-vboxvideo"

        Device      "Device-vboxvideo"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier  "Default Layout"

        Screen      "Screen-vboxvideo"

EndSection

```

But now the startx command just hangs or freezes after I enter it. I have to press ^C to break it. 

Can someone suggest me something what I am doing wrong?Last edited by nos09 on Thu Feb 11, 2016 9:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nos09

I removed the created /etc/X11/xorg.conf. now the X starts fine with 'exec i3' from .xinitrc. 

But still having problem starting virtualbox-guest-additions unfortunately.

----------

## Syl20

Did you update the kernel after installing virtualbox-guest-additions ? Does the /usr/src/linux symlink point to the current kernel sources ?

Try to emerge @module-rebuild.

----------

## nos09

```
]ls -l /usr/src/ 

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Jan 29 06:14 linux -> linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4096 Jan 27 02:47 linux-4.0.5-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 25 root root 4096 Jan 29 06:36 linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1

```

although emerge @module-rebuild did pulled in virutualbox video packages. I am waiting for them to get compiled. will post report ..

----------

## nos09

emerge @module-rebuild pulled in these packages 

app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-4.3.32::gentoo

x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.32

and they got installed fine. but still not able to get the guest-additions start !  

```

/etc/init.d/virtualbox-guest-additions start

 * Caching service dependencies ...

Service `donutsd' needs non existent service `mta'                                       [ ok ]

 * Loading kernel modules

modprobe: FATAL: Module vboxguest not found.

modprobe: FATAL: Module vboxsf not found.

 * ERROR: virtualbox-guest-additions failed to start

```

should i rebuild the kernel ? but i just did that 4 days ago.  and guest additions should work now that i have reinstalled them ??

----------

## nos09

I noticed that uname -r was pointing to old kernel ! 

I used genkernel. updated the grub. rebuild the package for the new kernel. and now it starts fine. 

Thanks !!! 

and how do i mark it as solved ? 

edit : never mind. marked it as solved.

----------

## Yuri Ferreira

 *nos09 wrote:*   

> I noticed that uname -r was pointing to old kernel ! 
> 
> I used genkernel. updated the grub. rebuild the package for the new kernel. and now it starts fine. 
> 
> Thanks !!! 
> ...

 

i have same problem that you ! 

i did not understand the solution, you can explain please ?

----------

## krinn

I suppose it install module source in your kernel source, and once build and install the modules will be loaded from your modules directory.

It mean if /usr/src/linux is pointing to a kernel 3.1 your modules will be build and install in modules directory for kernel 3.1

And if your kernel is not 3.1, it then couldn't find the module.

It mean these two commands should output the same version. And if not, it's the problem.

```
readlink /usr/src/linux

uname -r

```

----------

